# bonita question...



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

So this morning I went out to NB at 730am with the intentions of landing my first bonita. I was using my 7 foot ugly stick with a penn 550ssg that had 20lb power pro and a 30lb mono lead. I used gotcha lures and various other lures throwing them into the schools of birds feeding and bonitas running so close to shore you could almost touch em, but not even one hit. So my question is what is the prefered technique and type of lure. Also do you think I should trade out the mono lead for flouro lead? any tips would be great


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try not to catch one and that will be all you catch. :letsdrink


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yea its funny how that works huh, butI couldn't resist after seeing them so many times while pompfishing I finally got some lures and setup a pole to target them and no luck:boo


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Downsize your lure.

Soemtimes they are feeding on very small minnows and a Gotcha migth be to big. They make 2" gotchas I think or you could just throw small all white pomp jigs and should do OK.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Small white pompano jigs around 1/4 to 1/2 oz. work great on light tackle. Small silver spoons will work too but I would give the nod to the jigs. Bonito are great sport on light tackle and fight 10 times as hard as the more "desirable" species.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

White jig, FAST AS YOU CAN REEL, straight retrieve, and I'm not so sure you need the leader since there are no spanish around to cut you off.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

> *JoeZ (1/9/2009)*Downsize your lure.
> 
> Soemtimes they are feeding on very small minnows and a Gotcha migth be to big. They make 2" gotchas I think or you could just throw small all white pomp jigs and should do OK.




the minnows the bonito are feeding on right now are about the size of your fingernail. hard to throw something that tiny, but try to get as small as you can throw into them.

white or mylar bucktails or tiny spoons, or maybe the smallest gotcha plugs. 

we've managed to catch a couple the last few times out, with the smallest lures, but even then we had to work for them. as the bait gets bigger, so will the lures.



cheers.

drew


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

At Pensacola Pier we're catching them on white/white pomp jigs. like they said light tackle is WAY much better. Consisdering most are only catching Bo bos for sport, heavy tackle will ruin it for you. Some days we're hitting them until you almost have to be carried off the pier in a stretcher. For you novice (like me) fighting a bobo from the pier is alot easier than the surf but not as fun. 8lb test or less is the way to go.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bonita are fun; especially on UL gear.



I fish the surf with a 12 foot rod built on a crappie blank. I designed it for Pompano fishing but is really good for casting small lures. Also lots of fun catching both species.



I fish with a small white Pompano jig, reeling, like the poster says, as fast a you ca, for bonita. I bump the bottom for Pompano(and occasional) flounder..



I fish for Pompano with the same sized jigs, but different colors. I've never(never say never) had any luck on Pompano with a white jig. I use yellow, pink or chartreuse.



I've also caught bonita and Pompano on a fly rod when I waded. A shark put me on dry sand and I've not waded since. I like the long rods from dry sand. C2


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Everybody has giving you Great advice,but one thingI have found out is somedays It doesn't matter what you throw at them they just will not eat,I have had my Boat in schools of hundreds boiling everywhere and I would throw everything in my Box To try and match the Hatch as they say, but still would not eat, next time your in Navarre stop by HHT and say Hello Nice to put a Face to the Name just my 2 cents worth Dwayne


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm a landlocked freshwater guy with limited salt experience so take this for what it's worth. When a retrieve isn't working switch up.Try letting it fall if you're in the middle of a feeding frenzy. This will imitate an injured or dead bait drifting below the bait and will likely get picked off.


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

> *Redfish (1/10/2009)*Everybody has giving you Great advice,but one thingI have found out is somedays It doesn't matter what you throw at them they just will not eat,I have had my Boat in schools of hundreds boiling everywhere and I would throw everything in my Box To try and match the Hatch as they say, but still would not eat, next time your in Navarre stop by HHT and say Hello Nice to put a Face to the Name just my 2 cents worth Dwayne


Hey Dwayne my name is Alex I'm sure you have seen me in your store more then once I have a very noticable scar on the left side of my face. BTW I hear ya on the fact that every so often the fish wont bite no matter what you throw at them. Maybe I'll have better luck next time.


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

> *David Ridenour (1/10/2009)*I'm a landlocked freshwater guy with limited salt experience so take this for what it's worth. When a retrieve isn't working switch up.Try letting it fall if you're in the middle of a feeding frenzy. This will imitate an injured or dead bait drifting below the bait and will likely get picked off.


Never gave that thought but I will be sure to give it a shot thanks for the tip.


----------

